# Can guys feel the difference between different vaginas just with their penis?



## NextTimeAround

I thought I would use the title of the article:

Can guys feel the difference between different vaginas just from penetration? | Metro News

What do you think of this assertion ? 



> Body type does play a role in how the vagina will feel, although it may not be noticeable through penetration.
> 
> Carl, 26, tells Metro.co.uk: ‘Some are more bony – like, hard. It’s skinny girls, actually. It’s more pleasurable with girls who are above a size ten.’


----------



## Mr.Married

feel the difference....yes

and the ladies know the difference between thick and thin, 4 inch vs. 8 inch

But the truth is sex isn't defined by the numbers.


----------



## Townes

Hmm, never considered the body type question before. I guess in my experience all vaginas that felt bony were on skinny girls, but not all skinny girls' vaginas felt bony. That's my scientific contribution to this pressing issue.


----------



## 269370

After kids, it’s basically like tossing a Hot Dog  down the hallway. 🤫
That’s a joke. Never heard this one before. If you compared side by side (back to back?), perhaps there is a difference. But I’m not sure it matters!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigglyWiggly

yes, absolutely


----------



## arbitrator

*Yes, there is a difference, but in my humble opinion, only marginally! Various sexual positions can also have a profound effect on the situation!

However, the gals who have a penchant for exercising, physical fitness, running/jogging, watching their weight, and doing their "kegels" are preeminently the best!*


----------



## salparadise

Yes, without a doubt. They range from big and loose to almost too tight to get into. Some are tight at the opening and looser inside, and some get tighter as you go deeper. Some you never feel the cervix and some you're hitting it on every stroke. Some tend to push you out, some suck you in. But they're all good, never discovered a vagina I didn't like.

What I wonder about is how much sensitivity women have inside... can they feel the details of a penis, or do the only know if it's large or small? I've had women who claimed they could feel cum inside them but I suspect they were just trying to jack up the eroticism.


----------



## ConanHub

Sure. Weird question.


----------



## BluesPower

Of course it possible. 

And their are differences between all of them. 

There is def a difference with larger (weight) girls, that is a fact. 

On the other hand My GF is a thin girl, of French decent, and she is actually the best ever. 

So I think it matters about the girl the most...


----------



## PigglyWiggly

BluesPower said:


> Of course it possible.
> 
> And their are differences between all of them.
> 
> There is def a difference with larger (weight) girls, that is a fact.
> 
> On the other hand My GF is a thin girl, of French decent, and she is actually the best ever.
> 
> So I think it matters about the girl the most...


what is the difference you have noticed with larger women? 
I don't have any experience with larger women.


----------



## Laurentium

Yes, of course!


----------



## BigToe

Technically, yes, if you REALLY want to get specific..but for all practical purposes the answer is, no. To say that there are noticeable differences between womens vaginas would simply be overstating very minute differences that have absolutely no impact on intercourse or intimacy. Additionally, I have banged virgins through women who have had five kids and found no noticeable difference in the tightness of their vaginas. It is the woman herself that determines the quality of sex, not her vagina.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

BigToe said:


> Technically, yes, if you REALLY want to get specific..but for all practical purposes the answer is, no. To say that there are noticeable differences between womens vaginas would simply be overstating very minute differences that have absolutely no impact on intercourse or intimacy. Additionally, I have banged virgins through women who have had five kids and found no noticeable difference in the tightness of their vaginas. It is the woman herself that determines the quality of sex, not her vagina.


Wow that is very different from my own experience. Some are softly lined and just soft in general vs firm....some are more bumpy vs smooth...tight vs loose......wet vs not....hot vs warm. Thanks for your different perspective for me to consider


----------



## MJJEAN

salparadise said:


> What I wonder about is how much sensitivity women have inside... can they feel the details of a penis, or do the only know if it's large or small? I've had women who claimed they could feel cum inside them but I suspect they were just trying to jack up the eroticism.


I can definitely feel the details of the penis. I can also feel quite clearly the pulsations during ejaculation, the fluid inside me, etc.


----------



## Ynot

I have noticed distinct differences between women. In fact that is one of the things that starts to build the anticipation as you both get closer to the act - wondering how they are going to feel. Even with just one woman there can be differences. My ex was never fat, but when she was heavier I noticed she felt tighter, whenever she dieted she always felt looser.


----------



## Faithful Wife

MJJEAN said:


> salparadise said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I wonder about is how much sensitivity women have inside... can they feel the details of a penis, or do the only know if it's large or small? I've had women who claimed they could feel cum inside them but I suspect they were just trying to jack up the eroticism.
> 
> 
> 
> I can definitely feel the details of the penis. I can also feel quite clearly the pulsations during ejaculation, the fluid inside me, etc.
Click to expand...

Me too! It’s one of the best parts of sex, all those feelings inside. Yum


----------



## DustyDog

NextTimeAround said:


> I thought I would use the title of the article:
> 
> Can guys feel the difference between different vaginas just from penetration? | Metro News
> 
> What do you think of this assertion ?


Yes. Women who've had babies versus those who haven't. I'm not all that big, but in my early days, I had several partners who said it was painful for me to go all in, so we found positions where it was easy for me to control. There was no correlation between the woman's overall body size and how much of me she could handle. The first partner I had who could take all of me and wanted it aggressive was very thin and short.

A larger vagina, particularly those that have passed babies, simply provides a lot less stimulation. This is good in a way - it's easier for me to control my own release, so I can be sure she gets there ahead of me or at the same time.

All in all, yes, at least I can tell...but it's not too important...to me, it's all about learning each other, and finding things to do with each other that create mutual pleasure. And that's always possible with a willing partner.

DD


----------



## ConanHub

DustyDog said:


> Yes. Women who've had babies versus those who haven't. I'm not all that big, but in my early days, I had several partners who said it was painful for me to go all in, so we found positions where it was easy for me to control. There was no correlation between the woman's overall body size and how much of me she could handle. The first partner I had who could take all of me and wanted it aggressive was very thin and short.
> 
> A larger vagina, particularly those that have passed babies, simply provides a lot less stimulation. This is good in a way - it's easier for me to control my own release, so I can be sure she gets there ahead of me or at the same time.
> 
> All in all, yes, at least I can tell...but it's not too important...to me, it's all about learning each other, and finding things to do with each other that create mutual pleasure. And that's always possible with a willing partner.
> 
> DD


Not true about being loose after having babies BTW.

If a woman is healthy, stays in shape and exercises regularly, she will snap back into shape. Vaginas do change a little after childbirth but tightness isn't an issue.


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> Not true about being loose after having babies BTW.
> 
> If a woman is healthy, stays in shape and exercises regularly, she will snap back into shape. Vaginas do change a little after childbirth but tightness isn't an issue.


Not loose as such, but it does seem a bit more chatty than before the babies. I am still her biggest fan of it though.


----------



## ReformedHubby

As a vagina expert I will chime in. They all feel really good.


----------



## DustyDog

ConanHub said:


> Not true about being loose after having babies BTW.
> 
> If a woman is healthy, stays in shape and exercises regularly, she will snap back into shape. Vaginas do change a little after childbirth but tightness isn't an issue.


Must take a LOT of excercising, then. The mothers I've been with have mostly said "thankfully I had kids before I met you, else it would have been uncomfortable", and I knew two before and after. I don't doubt it's possible, but it seems unusual.


----------



## CharlieParker

ReformedHubby said:


> As a vagina expert I will chime in. They all feel really good.


Vagina Preference
(_Check all that apply_)

___ Has one


----------



## minimalME

inmyprime said:


> ...but it does seem a bit more chatty than before the babies.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Yes. No more needed. And they're all good, on the right women. 😊

PS this was indeed a question not totally expected. Good question.


----------



## I shouldnthave

Huh…. Well I would say of COURSE they feel different! And I am not a man, and I have never been with a woman. 

But, what my anatomy and physiology classes have taught me, what my sexuality classes have taught me, what my anthropology classes have taught me… of course there is variation between individuals, and even changes week to week for women. 

There is over all size, some women are naturally smaller tighter, others roomier (and when it comes to studying trends, racially / genotypically, groups that tend to have larger penises, coincide with groups where the women have larger vaginas, and vice versa). 

Child birth, muscle tone (Kegels), age, hormone levels, and time of cycle all affect the vagina. 

For instance the cervix is lower, and more firm following ovulation, and sits higher other times of month. 

I cannot think of any biological reasons for weight to affect the vagina. Yes, the vulva may be thicker if there is more fat, but the vagina is an internal organ that does not get “skinny or fat” – so that makes no sense to me. 

As for exercise affecting it – unless it is an activity that engages the pelvic floor – it would make no difference on vagina tone. But pelvic floor exercises can help.

That’s my two cents!


----------



## BarbedFenceRider

inmyprime said:


> After kids, it’s basically like tossing a Hot Dog  down the hallway. 🤫
> That’s a joke. Never heard this one before. If you compared side by side (back to back?), perhaps there is a difference. But I’m not sure it matters!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bwhahahahaha! I was going to go for the "dixie straw and an inner tube." lol


----------



## arbitrator

CharlieParker said:


> *Vagina Preference
> (Check all that apply)
> 
> ___ Has one and uses it frequently with husband/significant other only!
> 
> *


*Fixed it for you!*


----------



## arbitrator

BarbedFenceRider said:


> *Bwhahahahaha! I was going to go for the "dixie straw and an inner tube."lol*


*I'm just a horny, sex-deprived old geezer, BFR!

Can I watch?*


----------



## Thor

My sample size is not extensive but so far YES they feel different. Good, but different. More research is needed to get to a statistically valid sampling....


----------



## Edo Edo

I smell a science experiment!

I'll volunteer to be blindfolded with ten ladies with me, one of them being my wife. Then without talking or using my hands in any way, I will have PIV intercourse with each one and we'll see if I can guess which is my wife. Seems simple enough.

PS: I may need some back up when/if I mess this up...

PPS: Someone besides me needs to pitch this idea to the wife...


----------



## arbitrator

Edo Edo said:


> *I smell a science experiment!
> 
> I'll volunteer to be blindfolded with ten ladies with me, one of them being my wife. Then without talking or using my hands in any way, I will have PIV intercourse with each one and we'll see if I can guess which is my wife. Seems simple enough.
> 
> PS: I may need some back up when/if I mess this up...
> 
> PPS: Someone besides me needs to pitch this idea to the wife...*


*And you may well need a lawyer or an ambulance if you guess incorrectly!*


----------



## Suspicious1

Of course there's a a difference, men have waged wars just because!

What I do think allot of men ultimately don't care to a degree. 

This thread reminds me a story a barber told me some years ago. He had the while shop in stitches as he described a gf he had with the tightest Vajay and the love he had for her even thou she was ugly as sin.
He continue saying that he would have married her but she cheated on him, I believe he found her in bed with some guy!

The barber was an older man but you can tell was a handsome guy back in the day, he could not stop talking about her pettiet anatomy he adored so much.

S1

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Middle of Everything

Edo Edo said:


> I smell a science experiment!
> 
> I'll volunteer to be blindfolded *with ten ladies *with me, one of them being my wife. Then without talking or using my hands in any way, I will have PIV intercourse with each one and we'll see if I can guess which is my wife. Seems simple enough.
> 
> PS: I may need some back up when/if I mess this up...
> 
> PPS: Someone besides me needs to pitch this idea to the wife...


Just 10 ladies huh? No filters? No need to refine that statement?


----------



## Ikaika

Hmmm, not sure I have noticed a difference, but maybe I am just less experienced than other guys out there. 

I can tell you they smell different. But feel different? I am not so sure that is something I could make a difference between. Unless I did a blindfold side by side test. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Yes they feel different. Besides how tight or loose, there is also the matter of wetness. Some are like water wet and some have more viscosity (for lack of a better term).


----------



## 269370

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Yes they feel different. Besides how tight or loose, there is also the matter of wetness. Some are like water wet and some have more viscosity (for lack of a better term).


Surely the level of wetness is not all down to the vagina?


----------



## Luvher4life

The answer is yes. They all feel different..., but I can truthfully say they all feel good.


----------



## VladDracul

Middle of Everything said:


> Just 10 ladies huh? No filters? No need to refine that statement?


At my age, that experiment would take a number of weeks to complete.


----------



## Married but Happy

Indeed, there are sometimes distinctive physical differences in how different vaginas feel, but there is always some minor difference. However, unless there is a distinctive difference that is a clear negative, the biggest and most important difference comes from the attitude and skill of the owner-operator.


----------



## MovingForward

Ynot said:


> I have noticed distinct differences between women. In fact that is one of the things that starts to build the anticipation as you both get closer to the act - wondering how they are going to feel. Even with just one woman there can be differences. *My ex was never fat, but when she was heavier I noticed she felt tighter, whenever she dieted she always felt looser*.


I have noticed same on girls.


----------



## jlcrome

Yes


----------



## arbitrator

VladDracul said:


> At my age, that experiment would take a number of *weeks* to complete.


*To hell with weeks! How about months or years? At my age, there is absolutely no need in being in any undue rush!*


----------



## NextTimeAround

Ynot said:


> I have noticed distinct differences between women. In fact that is one of the things that starts to build the anticipation as you both get closer to the act - wondering how they are going to feel. Even with just one woman there can be differences. My ex was never fat, but when she was heavier I noticed she felt tighter, whenever she dieted she always felt looser.


My husband has told me that that was his experience (before we met) as well. 

I was once on an all women's message board. One poster pushed the belief that heavy women had looser vaginas. A reminder of how we women can be our worst enemies.


----------



## sokillme

It's like anything else I found body size contributed a lot to the types of sexual positions I enjoyed with the few women I have been with.


----------



## Knips

Even the same vagina from the same girl can feel different. Depends of the period of the month and the level of her arrousel. Some period's the cervix lies deeper, somethimes it is less deep. Somethimes it is so wet and well lubricated that i hardly feel anything and i need to dry it with a wipe. Somethimes it feels more dry and have a bit more friction. But i can say one thing, it always feels like i am entering heaven.


----------



## happiness27

salparadise said:


> Yes, without a doubt. They range from big and loose to almost too tight to get into. Some are tight at the opening and looser inside, and some get tighter as you go deeper. Some you never feel the cervix and some you're hitting it on every stroke. Some tend to push you out, some suck you in. But they're all good, never discovered a vagina I didn't like.
> 
> What I wonder about is how much sensitivity women have inside... can they feel the details of a penis, or do the only know if it's large or small? I've had women who claimed they could feel cum inside them but I suspect they were just trying to jack up the eroticism.


It's not just a thing to make you feel better. I know, personally, I can feel the shape of a **** inside me and feel the spasms of an orgasm. I absolutely feel blessed. Drives me wild to have that ability to feel all that.


----------

